# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #236 (06/2020)



## PCGH_Aleco (30. April 2020)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

Mitten innerhalb der Quarantäne haben wir natürlich wieder einen zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen *PCGH-Ausgabe 06/2020* erstellt, damit wir eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen lesen, analysieren und verarbeiten können.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info.

Die neue Ausgabe erhaltet ihr planmäßig ab dem 06. Mai 2020 am Kiosk eurer Wahl, sofern dieser offen haben sollte. Wer nicht unbedingt was zum Anfassen braucht, in diesen Zeiten sollte man auf Kontakt ja generell verzichten, der kann den bedruckten Zellstoff in digitaler Form erwerben. Die PDF wird am Freitag vor dem Erstverkaufstag, in diesem Fall ist das der 1. Mai 2020, auch bekannt als Tag der Arbeit, an dem alle frei haben. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PCGH in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also für den frühen Vogel (und natürlich wegen der Prämien! Ahhh die Prämien! Bitte mehr Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Basileukum (1. Mai 2020)

Super, war im Briefkasten. Das Special am Anfang ist auch schon mal gut geschrieben. Der Rest wird auf Zugfahrt vertilgt. 

Allein beim Abschnitt über TSMC sehen wir dann schon Argumentationsschwächen (nicht vom Autor, der wird das richtig recherchiert haben, eher "systemische" Schwäche). Da wird gesagt, daß man heute nur noch Chips fertigen könne mit "hohen Marktanteilen", was dann auf ein paar Chiphersteller hindeutet, ein Quasi.- bzw. Scheinmarkt, was man faktisch sieht. Das ist mal die systemische Ausrede. Leider, leider, leider ... wir müßen ein paar Megakonzerne aufbauen, alle leider noch unter der selben Knute, leider, leider...

Faktisch ist aber der gleiche Hersteller schon ab einer Auslastung von 40% rentabel. Was ich gerne glauben will. Steht so im Artikel. Sprich, man könnte die Firma in zwei Teile aufspalten und das würde sich immer noch rechnen. Von wegen, es brauche einen "hohen Marktanteil". Es wären also durchaus mehrere "kleine" Anbieter am Markt möglich, welche dann mehr gegeneinander konkurrieren und diese würde sich auch noch rechnen (vor allem für uns Kunden, weil die Preise fallen, das darf aber nicht sein!). 

Warum ich das schreibe? Weil es in der ganzen Branche so zugeht. Beispiel wäre der Pseudokampf Intel vs. AMD oder Nvidia vs. AMD etc. Hier hat eine Schickeria offensichtlich den Markt für Hardware und auch Software ohne Not maximal zentralisiert. Braucht man gar nicht lange verschwörungstheoretisieren oder ewig recherieren, reicht schon einfach mal die PCGH lesen.


----------



## ery (1. Mai 2020)

Warum ich noch die PCGH  (als Abonutzer) lese ...
Weil ihr immer mal wieder interessante Silent Tipps  parat habt.
Aber!
Ausgerechnet den Artikel über die *Palit Geforce KalmX 1650* habt ihr auf eine DVD "verbannt" 
*Werden Teile des Test noch in einer Printausgabe veröffentlicht?*
*Oder wo kann ich als nicht DVD Magazin Abonnent das Video einsehen?*
VG
ery
PS. Die UEFI Anmerkungen zu den ASROCK Boards kommen im nächsten Heft, richtig?
Den Zugang als langjähriger Abo-Leser zu den digitalen Heften  demnächst (wann?) finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## Palmdale (1. Mai 2020)

Merci mal vorweg, die neue Ausgabe schon vor dem Feiertag in Händen halten zu dürfen 

Einige Fragen dazu:

- Verständnisfrage: auf S. 30 zur GTX 980Ti geht ihr auf die noch genutzten Grafikkarten der Besucher ein im Vergleich zur FuryX, wortwörtlich "Anfang 2020 nutzen noch rund 2,5 Prozent der PCGH-Leser eine GTX 980 Ti und nur ein Zehntel eine Fury X..." Worauf bezieht sich der Vergleich bzw. welche Grundgesamtheit? Ist das Zehntel auf dann nur noch 0,25% gemeint? Der Rückgang wäre jedoch detailliert nur dann aussagekräftig, wenn man die Ausgangsverteilung mit heranzieht und dann die jeweiligen Verluste durch Aufrüstung im Zeitverlauf abbildet. Will sagen, hätten zur Hochzeit der Fury X ihr Anteil an PCGH Besuchern maximal bei 1% gelegen, wäre ja kaum ein Rückgang zu verzeichnen und würde das Argument komplett verkehren. Kann man das näher erläutern?

- Renoir Notebooks: ich wart scho lang auf die mobilen Ableger, leider wird der wohl größte Pferdefuß im gesamten Text nicht erwähnt. Denn kein Renoir wird auf nicht absehbare Zeit mit einer Nvidia GPU über der 2060 kombiniert werden können. Undn 4800H(S) wäre scho schnuckelig mit ner 2070 aufwärts (oder dann Ampere Mobile). Kleiner aber amüsanter Excel-Fehler in der Tabelle auf S. 61, bis wohl CPUs wie der i9-9980HK tatsächlich 42583 Kerne haben?  Übrigens gut nochmals deutlich zu erwähnen, warum ein Systemwechsel bei OEMs eben wesentlich länger dauert im Gegensatz zum Heimanwender,  der zuhause sich seinen Ryzen 1800X problemlos auf den AM4 Sockel schnallen konnte. 

- Monitortest S. 76f, im speziellen der LG 34GK950F-B. Da steht zwar als Negativpunkt der hohe Inputlag, ist aber im Text zum Monitor leider nicht weiter ausgeführt. Da ich mit der geplanten Anschaffung einer 3080Ti auch ggf. von WQHD auf UWQHD aufrüsten wollen würde, is der Monitor da ja durchaus interessant. Aber eben zum Zocken dann wohl doch nicht geeignet? Wie "fühlen" sich die 23,4ms an?

- Ergänzung 02.05.20 Netzteiltest: ich kann die fehlende Negativbewertung bei Antec und Thermaltake (insbesondere als teuerstes Gerät) nicht nachvollziehen bzw. die Fazitstriche sind inkonsequent . Die gemessenen Lautstärken empfinde ich als dreiste Zumutung von Seiten des Herstellers wohl durch die anderen Probanden wissend, dass es eben besser geht. Bis zu über 9,5 (!) Sone ist per se eine Disqualifikation

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Rolk (3. Mai 2020)

Gute Ausgabe. Mein Favorit war "_Praxis: Maximal übertaktete alte GPUs treten gegen neue Grafikkarten an". 

_Es reifen auch schon wieder Pläne die RX56 aus dem besonders kompakten mATX Gehäuse in einen besser gekühlten Miditower mit größerem Netzteil zu verlegen.


----------



## pietcux (4. Mai 2020)

Seite 72 15 Monitore zu Arbeiten und Spielen. 
Den Asus XG279Q habe ich im Februar 2020 für 639€ bei Amazon bestellen können und jetzt ist er für 725€ dort bestellbar. Die 1000€ die im Heft stehen sind Corona Wucherpreise, bestimmt nicht der Asus Listenpreis. Also mit den richtigen Preis müsste dann auch die Wertung stark korrigiert werden.


----------



## Basileukum (4. Mai 2020)

Bin gerade beim Minecraftteil, mit dem RT. Das mit den Grakas war aber auch echt witzig, vor allem, daß da noch soviel geht. Am besten fand ich aber bis jetzt die Einleitung/Spezial zu Coronakrise, das hat der Redakteur schon gut geschrieben. Das ist nicht der Blödeste in dem Laden, um es so zu sagen.


----------



## Specht2338 (4. Mai 2020)

Mir gefällt das Spiel von der DVD echt gut. Das ist eine gute Einstimmung für Desperados 3 im Juni.


----------



## BikeRider (5. Mai 2020)

Kaufe ich mir Morgen wohl am Kiosk (als Magazin)

Auf den Monitor-Test freue ich mich schon.


----------



## Kondar (6. Mai 2020)

Cool





> Maximal übertaktete alte GPUs treten gegen neue Grafikkarten an



Wobei ich meine Vega 56 nicht als alt einstufe 

TFT - Tesst sind zu spät da;  ich habe den 1440p Eizo Fortis Moni vom Bruder geerbt; er hat nun den Acer Predator X27P
Werde am Wochende den / beide TFTs mal kräftig testen


----------



## kmf (6. Mai 2020)

Dafür dass das Heft quasi zum größten Teil als Homeoffice-Arbeit entstanden ist, ist die Ausgabe mehr als gelungen. Thilo du hast echt ne geile Truppe um dich aufgebaut. #respekt-zoll#

Sind etliche interessante Themen dieses mal drin. Schön breit gefächert. Besonders gefallen hat mir der Mehrseiten-Artikel zum "Spiele grafisch aufwerten". 
Das OCen älterer Grafikkarten ist immer noch sehr nice und hat bestimmt noch viele Liebhaber. "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" - war eigentlich zu erwarten. Bin sehr gespannt, was Intel in Kürze in den Markt entlässt.


----------



## Metbier (7. Mai 2020)

Geh heute in den Edeka voller Freude auf die neue PCGH, hab nicht aufs Datum geschaut, zuhause angekommen sehe ich das es die 05/2020 ist 
Die 04/2020 haben sie auch noch drin stehen. Häää was soll das frag ich mich, was machen die da?! 
Den Bong hab ich natürlich im Laden gelassen. Sie haben sie zum Glück so zurück genommen. 
Zeitschrift ist nicht mit gekommen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Mai 2020)

Beim Wechsel von 04 auf 05 haben wir von einigen Vertriebsstellen die Rückmeldung bekommen, dass die alten Hefte teilweise lange im Regel blieben, weil man wegen dem Logowechsel übersehen hat, dass es zwei Ausgaben der gleichen Zeitschrift sind. Gestern hätten aber beide durch die 06 ersetzt werden sollen. 

Beim immer weiter reduzierten Zeitschriftenangebot in Supermärkten müssen wir aber froh sein, überhaupt noch angeboten zu werden. In immer mehr Läden liegen nicht einmal c't und Computer Bild aus, geschweige denn ein Magazin für Hardware-begeisterte Gamer.


----------



## Metbier (7. Mai 2020)

...ja ich habs dem Verkäufer auch sagen müssen das es ein und die selbe Zeitschrift ist, die April und die Mai Ausgabe. Das hat der gar nicht mit bekommen, er musste erst mal sich das ganze genau ansehen. Dann hat der die April Ausgabe raus genommen. 

Ich bin ja auch ganz froh drüber das sie die hier überhaupt verkaufen.
Wird da morgen noch mal rein schauen ob sie die rein bekommen haben, sonst muss ich wo andern hin fahren.
Zur not greif ich auf euren Zustellservice zurück


----------



## Llares (9. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für eine weitere gelungene Ausgabe. Am Interessantesten fand ich den Vergleich der GPU-Generationen mit OC und den Artikel zu Re-Shade, da ich mich damit noch nicht so richtig beschäftigt habe. Habe ja selber eine Vega 56 mit 64er Bios, allerdings verbraucht meine sogar weniger als das Referenzdesign bei wesentlich mehr Leistung. Dafür braucht es aber auch eine ganze Menge gefummel. Was ich nicht so gelangen fand, war der Monitor-Vergleich. Irgendwie hatte ich beim Lesen die ganze Zeit den Eindruck, dass die Testtabellen nicht zum Fließtext passen. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach etwas nicht verstanden:
- Beim HP X27i wird von 987.000 Farben geschrieben, dabei ehat er 8 bit mit 16,7 Millionen. 
- Beim Benq EX2780Q werden die 1,2 Millionen Farben herausgestellt, dabei bietet er 10 Bit mit 1,07 Milliarden Farben.
- Beim Asus TUF Gaming VG27AQ wird vom fairen Preis gesprochen, dabei kostet er 25% mehr als der wesentlich besser bewertete X27i oder der XV272UP. Beim Benq wird der Preis noch bemängelt. 

Ansonsten, weiter so!


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2020)

Hat es der HBCC Test eigentlich in die Ausgabe geschafft diesmal?


----------



## Metbier (9. Mai 2020)

Der Edeka hat die Zeitschrift heute immer noch nicht rein bekommen. Tzzz....


----------



## Apollon2000 (11. Mai 2020)

Habt ihr eine Möglichkeit nachzusehen, welcher Laden in Hannover Kleefeld (Plz 30625) noch PC Games Hardware verkauft?

Durch 3 Läden getigert - nichts....


----------



## Specht2338 (11. Mai 2020)

Hier kann man nachgucken:

MYKIOSK.com - Der schnellste Weg zu meiner Zeitschrift!


----------



## Apollon2000 (11. Mai 2020)

Danke Specht!! Die Seite ist genial! 

Da kann ich ja lange suchen in meiner direkten Umgebung. Wirklich traurig, wie wenig Läden nur noch die Zeitung verkaufen.


----------



## Palmdale (14. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat es der HBCC Test eigentlich in die Ausgabe geschafft diesmal?



Nix davon gelesen, tut mir leid


----------



## hm1 (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

wollte Bescheid geben, was mich seit einigen Monaten an der PCGH stört... Der Einkaufsführer (zumindest bei den Monitoren) scheint nur sehr selten gepflegt zu werden, oder zumindest so intransparent, dass dieser Eindruck bei mir entsteht.

In den Ausgaben 01-06/2020 gab es gefühlt in jeder Ausgabe Monitortests/Vergleiche/etc. und gut ist es so, wenn sich am Markt etwas bewegt! Gerne noch mehr davon! Zumindest in einem Fall wurde ein Gerät sogar mehrmals getestet mit leicht unterschiedlichen Wertungsnoten (TUF Gaming VG27AQ). Ist auch ok, wenn sich die Bewertungskriterien mit der Zeit ändern...

Doch obwohl viele der neu getesteten Monitore ältere Modelle im Einkaufsführer locker verdrängen sollten (Wertungsnote!), passiert genau das nicht. Daher frage ich mich, warum sollte ein Monitor aus 2015 mit einer schlechteren Note nun im Einkaufsführer enthalten sien, wärend neue mit besseren Noten (in der selben Kategorie) fehlen?

Ob das nun nur Monitore betrifft oder auch andere Einkaufsführer weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls sind auch in anderen Tabellen auffällig viele ältere Tests enthalten...

Für mich ist der Einkaufsführer jedenfalls sehr wichig. 

ps. ein paar Zeilen mehr Platz könnte man dem Monitor-Einkaufsführer auch verpassen. Noch lieber wäre mir eine online Testübersicht mit Wertungsnoten aller getesteten Modelle inkl. Ausgabennummer, aber man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2020)

Apollon2000 schrieb:


> Danke Specht!! Die Seite ist genial!
> 
> Da kann ich ja lange suchen in meiner direkten Umgebung. Wirklich traurig, wie wenig Läden nur noch die Zeitung verkaufen.



Jeder der Zeitungen verkauft kann ganz einfach das Mag anfordern beim entsprechendem Pressevertreib der Ihn beliefert. Du kannst dein Mag also auch in den Kiosk an der Ecke liefern lassen, du bist dabei auch nicht zum kauf gezwungen.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Mai 2020)

Auf Seite 18(Vorschau Sockel 1200)
Dort habe ich womöglich den Text falsch vertsanden!?
Das Bild; Benannt:"Asrock Z490 Phantom Gaming Velocitá: Undokumentierter M.2 für Rocket Lake"? Zeigt ein Ultra M.2 *AMD* PCIe Gen3 x4 Logo

Ist das nur beispielhaft? Oder heißt das da so


----------



## Waupee (23. Mai 2020)

Cool durch diesen Virus Rotz zur Zeit hab ich echt jetzt die April Ausgabe Gestern in einer Edeka Filialle kaufen können , werde ich die Mai Ausgabe wohl erst im Juni bekommen 

Echt unglaublich was hier manchmal so abläuft in unseren Landen 

Ach und Zeitschriften vom Axel Springer Verlag bekommt man hier in Berlin überall hinterhergeschmissen sei es im Supermarkt, Tankstellen ect. kein Thema die gibt es überall

nur die PCGH ist in wenigen Läden zu bekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Mai 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Auf Seite 18(Vorschau Sockel 1200)
> Dort habe ich womöglich den Text falsch vertsanden!?
> Das Bild; Benannt:"Asrock Z490 Phantom Gaming Velocitá: Undokumentierter M.2 für Rocket Lake"? Zeigt ein Ultra M.2 *AMD* PCIe Gen3 x4 Logo
> 
> Ist das nur beispielhaft? Oder heißt das da so



Das Foto ist nicht beispielhaft, sondern original von der genannten Platine. Auf der vorhergehenden Doppelseite sieht man das neue rot-schwarze Design auch noch einmal aus einem anderen Winkel, zusammen mit dem Sockel 1200.

Warum da trotzdem "AMD" steht?
Deswegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Waupee schrieb:


> Cool durch diesen Virus Rotz zur Zeit hab ich echt jetzt die April Ausgabe Gestern in einer Edeka Filialle kaufen können , werde ich die Mai Ausgabe wohl erst im Juni bekommen
> 
> Echt unglaublich was hier manchmal so abläuft in unseren Landen
> 
> Ach und Zeitschriften vom Axel Springer Verlag bekommt man hier in Berlin überall hinterhergeschmissen sei es im Supermarkt, Tankstellen ect. kein Thema die gibt es überall



Aber will man die überhaupt? 

Springer hat uns gegenüber leider den Vorteil einer weiterhin größeren Auflage. Wenn man den Händler seines Vertrauens gezielt darauf anspricht und regelmäßig kauft, sollte sich da aber was machen lassen. Einen Regelplatz für 20 Computer Bild zu reservieren, von denen man mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit 10 los wird, lohnt sich eben eher als 5 PCGH von denen in einem Monat 3, aber in einem anderen gar keine gekauft wird. Weiß man dagegen, dass ein Exemplar definitiv abgeholt wird, kostet es den Händler nichts, dieses auch vorrätig zu haben. Möglicherweise profitiert besagtes Springerprodukt auch vom restlichen Angebotes dieses Verlags – wir haben halt keine Auto-Wochenzeitschrift oder gar eine Tageszeitung im Verlag, deren Auslieferung wir Nischenmagazine beilegen könnten, um eine größere Präsenz zu erzielen. (Keine Ahnung, ob Springer das macht. Ich würde es an deren Stelle ausprobieren und mittlerweile verschwinden auch deren IT-Angebote aus Supermärkten, haben also das gleiche Problem wie wir. )


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das Foto ist nicht beispielhaft, sondern original von der genannten Platine. Auf der vorhergehenden Doppelseite sieht man das neue rot-schwarze Design auch noch einmal aus einem anderen Winkel, zusammen mit dem Sockel 1200.
> 
> Warum da trotzdem "AMD" steht?
> Deswegen
> ...



Oh aso alles klar, Danke für die Antwort und das Bild
Auf AMD Boards ist ja ja auch hier und da ne Intel Komponente/Technologie verbaut. Nur das fette AMD Logo zur Präsentation hatte mich irgendwie Irritiert. Dies scheint ja auch nicht unter der Abdeckung zu sein, wenn ich das auf dem Bild Seite 16 schätze. "Crossfire Technologie" konnte ich nicht sehen. Das "PCIe Gen3 x4" schimmerte noch durch den weißen Bereich unterm Bild der darüber gedruckt wurde, und konnte man natürlich auch erhanen. Nur wollte Das "AMD Nicht so recht passen, aber mit Crossfire Technology ergibt das wieder Sinn für mich.

Wollte halt nur mal fragen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. Juni 2020)

Hai, ich bin Abonnent der ersten Stunde und MultiGPUfan.
Auf Seite 20 wollte ich schon Luftsprünge machen, da dort abgedruckt steht, daß der i9-10900K und der 10600K mit 40 PCIe-Lanes ausgestattet seien. Auf Seite 22 und 23 paßt das aber nicht mehr so gut in den Blockdiagrammen. Hat sich da ein Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen? Oder stellt der Z490 zusätzliche 24 Lanes, die irgendwie geartet über DMI3.0 angebunden sind?
MfG und etwas ratlos - kampfschaaaf


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Juni 2020)

Siehe Seite 23: Die Prozessoren sind, wie gehabt, mit 16 Lanes ausgestattet, der Z490, wie der Z390, mit "bis zu" 24 Lanes, wovon aber typischerweise 4-6 wegen SATA- und teilweise 2-4 weitere wegen USB-3.0-Doppelbelegung nicht zur Verfügung stehen.


----------

